# ASA 2014 Dates have now been released



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

2014 McKenzie ASA Pro/Am Schedule 
2014 McKenzie ASA Pro/Am Tour 

2014 Dates Event Location

Jan 31 - Feb 2 Easton Pro/Am Newberry, FL

Feb 28 - Mar 2 Realtree Pro/Am Ft Benning

Mar 28 - 30 Hoyt Pro/Am Tuscaloosa, AL

Apr 25 - 27 Brunton Southwest Shoot Out Paris, TX

May 30 - Jun 1 TRU Ball & Prime Pro/Am London, KY

Jun 27 - 29 Mathews Solo-Cam Pro/Am Metropolis, IL

Aug 1 - 3 McKenzie ASA Classic Cullman, AL

Daylight Savings - Mar 9th 
Easter - April 20th


----------



## shootist (Aug 28, 2003)

Thanks Tim! I just booked my room for Paris, TX (Quality Inn,$71 per night, refundable of course).


----------



## Luv2shoot3D (Feb 4, 2013)

Hope can shoot all of them in 2014


----------



## skiingcappy (May 17, 2013)

Thanks for the post now I can make plans now.


----------



## candymaker13 (Apr 19, 2011)

Man no more Louisiana , I like that place , can't wait to see what Tuscaloosa will be like, a lot drier I'm sure


----------



## STRICNINE (Oct 22, 2012)

Must be nice to live in Alabama next year...


----------



## Challenger (Nov 4, 2007)

STRICNINE said:


> Must be nice to live in Alabama next year...


Must be nice to have one shoot within 750 miles of home :sad:


----------



## okarcher (Jul 21, 2002)

STRICNINE said:


> Must be nice to live in Alabama next year...


Diddo!


----------



## LIMBHANGER 36 (Aug 2, 2004)

3 Alabama shoots?!? Wth?


----------



## n2bows (May 21, 2002)

5 of the 7 shoots within a 4.5 hour drive of my house!!! I love it!!!! And I don't have to go back to lousy-anna, that's a bonus!!


----------



## J Whittington (Nov 13, 2009)

As happy as I am for the closer locations, Its not fair to the ASA members that live West of the Mississippi. I'm sure there are actors in play that we are not aware of that led to the change of locations.


----------



## Outback Man (Nov 21, 2009)

J Whittington said:


> I'm sure there are *actors *in play that we are not aware of that led to the change of locations.


I hate Hollywood...


----------



## P'town Shooter (Dec 30, 2012)

That should open up the area for Regions.


----------



## J Whittington (Nov 13, 2009)

LOL factors, not actors,


----------



## hornetfan63 (Apr 15, 2013)

where is the Tuscaloosa site at?


----------



## williejr (Jul 28, 2008)

That hurts us mid-missouri boys but we'll see ya that


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

williejr said:


> That hurts us mid-missouri boys but we'll see ya that


And KS, OK, TX, AR, and LA......

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

tmorelli said:


> And KS, OK, TX, AR, and LA......
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2



Looks like Paris (posiable Metropolis) only for me next year. Sure hope Regions realizes the need for pro ams in the mid west.
DB


----------



## 918hoytman918 (Jan 20, 2012)

Daniel Boone said:


> Looks like Paris (posiable Metropolis) only for me next year. Sure hope Regions realizes the need for pro ams in the mid west.
> DB


Same for me Dan.


----------



## OT3D (Jul 15, 2008)

This schedule makes it more convenient for the ASA staff since it moves to a site closer to Atlanta. I'm not sure it is going to help ASA, however.


----------



## Jame (Feb 16, 2003)

Illinois, culman, and Tuscaloosa are about the same distance Dan I believe.


----------



## thebeav (Jul 1, 2005)

I don't feel sorry for any of you what about us out here In the west lol. Why not do a western tour and have a big shoot at the end of the year with the east and west. Maybe see some new faces in the winners circle.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

williejr said:


> That hurts us mid-missouri boys but we'll see ya that





tmorelli said:


> And KS, OK, TX, AR, and LA......
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


Stop 'yo whining!
You guys have it good traveling out of central Arkansas or central Missouri!!................ Newberry, FL is a LLLLOOOONNNGGGG ways from anywhere!!!!!!

From central Missouri (Columbus): (4 shoots within 8.5 hours, 5 within 9.5 hours)
9 hr 17 min to Tuscaloosa
8:20 to Culman
4:24 to Metropolis
7:48 London, KY
8:00 Paris TX

From Little Rock, Ark: (6 shoots less than 8.25 hours, 4 within 6 hours, 2 within 5 hours:
5:39 to Tuscaloosa
5:40 to Culman
4:57 to Metropolis
8:06 to London, KY
3:40 Paris TX 
8:02 Ft. Benning

Central Arkansas is a GREAT place to be located for ASA shoots. The ONLY shoot further than 8 hours and a couple of minutes is Newberry, FL which is a LLLLOOOONNNGGGG ways from anywhere!!!!!!

From Alexandria, LA ( 5 shoots under 9.5 hours, 3 less than 7.5 hours):
5:55 to Tuscaloosa
7:20 to Culman
9:29 to Metropolis
11:46 to London, KY
4:27 Paris TX 
8:26 Ft. Benning

From where I'm located, Midlothian, VA:
10:50 to Tuscaloosa
10:06 to Culman
11:00 to Metropolis
7:40 to London, KY
17:27 to Paris TX 
9:30 to Ft. Benning
10:00 to Newberry

Like I said previously Newberry is pretty much a long ways from most every where. Move that shoot north or northwest just 150 miles and it is more likely to have increased attendance.............. Don't say the weather is too harsh north of Newberry. The average low on Feb. 1st in Valdosta, GA is 38 degrees while the average is 40 degrees in Newberry on the 1st of Feb........... Thomasville, Ga has an average low of 41 degrees on Feb. 1.


----------



## STRICNINE (Oct 22, 2012)

I live only and hour and a half from Newberry. The next closest pro/am is Ft. Benning. Everything else is a Loooooong way away! lol

This is why I only participate in three ASA pro/am events. Newberry, Ft. Benning and the Classic. I may rotate the Ft. Benning shoot to try Kentucky but I see no sense in traveling to Alabama three times in a ASA season. I'm not too worried about shooter of the year points. lol

Winning it won't even let you break even in traveling expenses. lol


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Kstigall said:


> Stop 'yo whining!
> You guys have it good traveling out of central Arkansas or central Missouri!!................ Newberry, FL is a LLLLOOOONNNGGGG ways from anywhere!!!!!!
> 
> From central Missouri (Columbus): (4 shoots within 8.5 hours, 5 within 9.5 hours)
> ...


I don't see it going that far north....I see it going to a more metropolitan area that has very good air fare and simple access to getting in out of town on multipule times/destinations. But, this is just speculation :0


----------



## STRICNINE (Oct 22, 2012)

Hotlanta? 

Can you imagine about 1,000 archers riding MARTA to get to the site? hahahahaha Priceless!!!!!!


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

bhtr3d said:


> I don't see it going that far north....I see it going to a more metropolitan area that has very good air fare and simple access to getting in out of town on multipule times/destinations. But, this is just speculation


It's already located within a stones throw of Jacksonville, FL so I doubt getting closer to a large airport will increase attendance.
Many more folks drive than fly. Last time I checked both the Gulf of Mexico and the Atlantic ocean have a fairly low ASA membership base.........


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

From OKC, OK:

FL- 18 hours
GA- 14 hours
Tuscaloosa- 11 hours
Paris- 3.5 hours
KY- 13.5 hours
IL- 9.5 hours
Cullman- 11 hours


If I still live in OK next year, I'll shoot TX, IL and the Classic. Tuscaloosa if I'm feeling frisky.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Kstigall said:


> It's already located within a stones throw of Jacksonville, FL so I doubt getting closer to a large airport will increase attendance.
> Many more folks drive than fly. Last time I checked both the Gulf of Mexico and the Atlantic ocean have a fairly low ASA membership base.........


Dunno how you can check.... you don't have access to national data base ..LOL becuse one club has the largest membership in the assoc. is on the west coast


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

tmorelli said:


> From OKC, OK:
> 
> FL- 18 hours
> GA- 14 hours
> ...


florida - 2hr
ft benning 7.5hr
tuscaloosa - 9ish
london - 11.5hr
paris- dont drive it ( i fly) drive eta 19hr 
metropolis - 12.5hr if i drive
cullman 8.45hr
SO just because your in the southeast doesn't mean they are all close 

So. like said before...stop your whinning


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

bhtr3d said:


> SO just because your in the southeast doesn't mean they are all close
> 
> So. like said before...stop your whinning


You live in a blue state that is a shameful outlier to anything "southern"........ you don't count.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Jame said:


> Illinois, culman, and Tuscaloosa are about the same distance Dan I believe.


Over ten hour drive is a long way for this old man. Might do one of Alabama shoots to see something different than Illinois. 

Two pro ams and everthing state in Texas and Oklahoma enough for me. (Getting older)

Rumor is Regions is coming to Oklahoma.

DB


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

tmorelli said:


> You live in a blue state that is a shameful outlier to anything "southern"........ you don't count.


your states more blue than mine...lol


----------



## n2bows (May 21, 2002)

Tony,

Looks like you better hurry up and move your butt to Tennessee!



tmorelli said:


> From OKC, OK:
> 
> FL- 18 hours
> GA- 14 hours
> ...


----------



## n2bows (May 21, 2002)

Tim, I agree with Tony. Other than it's geographic location. Florida is WAY more yankee than sothern!!!


bhtr3d said:


> your states more blue than mine...lol


----------



## reylamb (Feb 5, 2003)

n2bows said:


> Tim, I agree with Tony. Other than it's geographic location. Florida is WAY more yankee than sothern!!!


No doubt, once you drop South of Gainesville it is tried and true Yankee land.....until you get around Miami where it turns into Cuba........


----------



## STRICNINE (Oct 22, 2012)

Then do us all a favor and stay out! lol

You guys don't have a clue! hahahahahaha


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

bhtr3d said:


> Dunno how you can check.... you don't have access to national data base ..LOL becuse one club has the largest membership in the assoc. is on the west coast


You'd be surprised...... It doesn't take a high level of reasoning either.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

n2bows said:


> Tim, I agree with Tony. Other than it's geographic location. Florida is WAY more yankee than sothern!!!


It so strange what people think the know about Florida....LOL .... And for Maimi....I dont even go there....LOL I refuse ..... 

For tony sake...he prob never seen a real cattle drive .....YAHAAHHH (CRACK THAT WHIP).....


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Kstigall said:


> You'd be surprised...... It doesn't take a high level of reasoning either.


ohh, trust me I know you don't know LOL


----------



## Jay-J (Apr 20, 2005)

Daniel Boone said:


> Over ten hour drive is a long way for this old man. Might do one of Alabama shoots to see something different than Illinois.
> 
> Two pro ams and everthing state in Texas and Oklahoma enough for me. (Getting older)
> 
> ...


I sure do hope so!!!


----------



## SMshootsmathews (Feb 4, 2013)

Why doesn't ASA just take the hint that the shoots father north draw more people. Kentucky has the highest attendance of the year...so what do they do? Add yet another Alabama Shoot. Whoopee. I heard there is supposed to be an IBO in Virginia next year... So at least ill have ONE within 5 hours.


----------



## EROS (Feb 15, 2004)

Same old Same old. Nothing new North or West


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

I think we just need to be thankful we still have shoots to go to....Does it matter that some have been moved? People will still attend. Everyone has to drive or fly to get somewhere....they can't all be in everyones backyard. As far as 'winning and breaking even' how many actually do that? The amatuer classes have more folks shooting in them than the pro classes so it's not about breaking even, it's about going and shooting a sport we enjoy and seeing the friends we have made over the years.

If there was a major shoot in every state people would still complain because it's at the wrong end of the state.....


----------



## shooter64 (Nov 8, 2004)

I just booked rooms for Paris if I can only go to 2 shoots I WILL NOT be staying at the Kings Inn again


----------

